# Third country national J1-2, visa renewal



## miss omy (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone successfully renewed their visas in Canada?

Im australian- im here on a J1, Ive renewed 2 times- my work only does 12 month visas 

my husband just joined me and he is on a j2.

We recently got his EAD (work authorization card)- however were annoyed to see that it expires when my visa expires- october 2011.

_I_ can stay living and working in the states on a J1 with a current DS2019.

however- my husband can't- he can live here, but no longer work.

*Option 1*
fly home to australia in september- get the visas renewed in sydney - probably -5-6K in costs.

*Option 2*
renew our visas in canada. Since we're australian- we can do this- however, the international scholars office at my work, wont help us as it is not in their guidelines- and we could get denied and told to go to australia anyway.


has anyone successfully done this - and has any tips?


----------



## ericabensonlove (Jul 16, 2011)

What help do you need or you need no help


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Annoyed or not - his EAD and visa is tied to your visa. Unless your employer decides to change the one-year-only rule there is nothing you can do. 
As far as I can tell you have answered your own question. Renewing in Canada (especially as this is not the first renewal) you have to face the issue of denial. How this and the time to return to Australia will impact on your employment you will have to discuss with your employer. Are you on staff or grad? That may make a difference.


----------



## miss omy (Feb 9, 2010)

There is no impact on my employment- Im a post doctoral research fellow with independent funding
I just want to get my project done and get the hell home to australia.
Unfortunately - the flight to australia is 14 hours and VERY expensive.
The embassy is not in my home town- id have to do internal flights also.

I usually tag visa renewal on top of a trip home. 

Contrary to belief- research scientists in the states- working for academic institutions- get paid _very poorly_. I took a 50% pay cut to come here. Adding that to a high cost of living in san francisco with no subsidies (like you get in NYC), it's almost crippling- and very hard to save for flights home for visas.

Ive only got a year to go- so dont want to fork out 4000 in flights for myself and my husband just so he can continue to work for 6 months.


so basically- if the procedure is the same

Ie make and appointment, take your paperwork in, speak to the consulate, get your VISA in your passport, go home

then im fine.


I just wanted to hear from someone who has done this in Canada- as it is unclear to me- how long i should plan to stay in canada, and where they would send our passports to- or can we pick it up later on that week from the embassy?


----------



## ericabensonlove (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey that is not really hard as you think where are you at now are you in Canada ?


Yes have been in Canada for so many year after i got married to My Husband Woodward,sending your passport to you should not be a problem Due to the way you get Done from the State,because the Embassy is going to check on it too,so in this i will tell you,

You Need a Lawyer that will make you understand this better and get done for you with out too much of your time and they you can get your passport in any where you are because the lawyer will stand by it and send to you.


----------



## miss omy (Feb 9, 2010)

ericabensonlove said:


> Hey that is not really hard as you think where are you at now are you in Canada ?
> 
> 
> Yes have been in Canada for so many year after i got married to My Husband Woodward,sending your passport to you should not be a problem Due to the way you get Done from the State,because the Embassy is going to check on it too,so in this i will tell you,
> ...


thanks for your help 
im in the states at the moment.

i'm going to contact a lawyer once i've exhausted all avenues

I've found a connection at work who has done this, so Im going to chat to her about it.

apparently vancouver is very hard to get an appointment at, so we might have to go to calgary


----------



## ericabensonlove (Jul 16, 2011)

*Hi*

Okay that is fine hope you get the best ideal but if not you could still chat better with me on [email protected] Okay


----------

